# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Durateston Sustanon Real or Fake

## BORIKUA

Hello Bro's

What did you bro's think about this.

Thanks

----------


## PumpBreezer

Looks good to me bro, but i´m not an expert on Dura..

----------


## BORIKUA

Thanks PumpB

----------


## BORIKUA

Any thoughts?

----------


## BORIKUA

Any Expert MOD-VET that could help me with this?

----------


## Executioner

i had the blue ones but the didn't have neck rings. they were real though.. your prob. good to go

----------


## Agent Smith

look good to me bro. Durateston from brazil.

peace

----------


## BORIKUA

> i had the blue ones but the didn't have neck rings. they were real though.. your prob. good to go



Thanks

What was your gain from it and how much you were running?

----------


## BORIKUA

????? Anyone ?????

----------


## j. treehorn

I got those to...Just started them ..They burn, Im walking with a bit of a limp from my quad shot. When I line them up the oil levels arent all the same ,justa bit off ..I hope there real.

----------


## jgfla

Its good Bro!!
u can take them

real good!
oh, and it does hurts  :Wink:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Looks like someone had a visit to the pharmacia in Brazil!

----------


## Salesianito

I always use durateston in my bulking cycle

----------


## Jack87

One of the best Sustanon 's from all the feedback I've heard...
Better then Karachi's I've heard from alot of bros I know that 
have run both of them... And yeah they look legit in the pic...

----------


## Drew405

You are good to go, best friend (very tight with me) has used them in the past for 2 different cycles. He used the ones with the 3 diff. colors on the neck. Gained crazy mass, when from benching 195 for 3 to 235 for 6 in 8 weeks, squat was up by about 75lbs. Have fun!

----------


## j. treehorn

Im going into my 3rd week and I havnt noticed **** yet... I have the same ones as in the photos...I hope im good.

----------


## j. treehorn

IM in mid 3rd week and still nothing ..Iv been getting great pumps but i also started using creatine again.. No real increase in sex drive.. My duras look just like the ones in the photos..what do you think?

----------


## mentalmatt

from what i've read, sust doesn't even really kick in until around the 4th week...

----------


## buceta

durateston are 100% legit, sustanon i dont know

----------


## la belleza

hey guys i bought some durateston by organon a few months ago they look pretty legit to me but the color of the oil change the other day it is a clear color now but before it was like a yellow color i asked the person that got it for me he says is ok i just want to make sure it is. everything else seems legit they all have the same amount of oil the writing the red yellow amd blue lines at the neck but they turn clear on me now  :7up:

----------


## intensity911

> Hello Bro's
> 
> What did you bro's think about this.
> 
> Thanks


nile fake 100 % durateston look good but not sure

----------

